# Sticky  The reply function has been switched off



## DragonJade

Here's a message from Ernie Romers:

Dear all,

The reply function for this sales corner has been switched off. Members cannot reply in threads unless they are the thread author. Bumps, edits and additional information/price reductions etc, will still be available to the OP.

This eliminates the traditional "PM Sent" response, but we at Watchuseek believe that really is a reply that has outlived it's usefulness. Members are advised to contact the seller directly by private message or email if you are interested in a watch.

Good luck with your next transaction. 
__________________
Best regards,

Ernie Romers
owner, Watchuseek.com


----------

